# Naval Environmental Training Program ( NETP )



## aesop081 (23 Jan 2005)

Maybe this has been answered before ( did a search but notta),

What exactly is taught on NETP if you are an air det guy ?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (24 Jan 2005)

> What exactly is taught on NETP if you are an air det guy ?



Exactly the same as is taught to a Navy guy/gal.

You will learn NBCW and do the gas hut again.

There is a small sea survival portion that is a bit of a waste of time for aircrew, but not nearly long enough for the the Navy types.

The Damage Control portion involves learning about how a ship is organized and marked for damage control purposes.   You will then do flood control and firefighting training in the simulator.   It is highly realistic, highly enjoyable, and trust me, from personal experience onboard a ship that was actually on fire, some of the most important training you will EVER receive.   Pay very close attention during these parts!

The least important part, IMHO, is the extra nausea that the Navy saw fit to add.   The course is designed for new ODs, NCdts and A/SLts and not for the usually more experienced aircrew and technicians which must also attend.   You will sit through some extremely simple crap about how to do cleaning stations, how to paint ship, who the CDS is , etc.   

The important parts of the course involve you drowning, burning, or suffocating. Give these your undivided attention. 

Cheers.


----------



## Navalsnpr (24 Jan 2005)

It is definitely a good idea for the Air Det to be completing this course in my opinion and was a long time coming.

When the Air Det isn't flying, they are part of SB #3 and therefore it is imperative that they understand the way the ship functions and how to respond to emergency situations. The NETP course will give you the basics on how to do this.

Of course, it is designed for new members in the Navy, but 99% of it is relevant for everyone who works onboard HMC Ships.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (24 Jan 2005)

> It is definitely a good idea for the Air Det to be completing this course in my opinion and was a long time coming.
> 
> When the Air Det isn't flying, they are part of SB #3 and therefore it is imperative that they understand the way the ship functions and how to respond to emergency situations. The NETP course will give you the basics on how to do this.
> 
> Of course, it is designed for new members in the Navy, but 99% of it is relevant for everyone who works onboard HMC Ships



True enough, but we already had our own course called ADSST- Air Department Sea Survival (?) Training that was done at the Damage Control School.   It was done away with and rolled into NETP without much, if any, consultation with 12 Wing.

As a department head at 443 Sqn, I was getting pretty tired of hearing about my pilots and techs sitting in a NETP classroom full of ODs and getting treated like ODs by some Master Seaman who had forgotten his load station in life.   This sort of thing did not occur on the previous course, because it was all Air Force personnel.

Aside from some petty treatment in the classroom, the Damage Control training is first rate and and absolutely essential to your well-being onboard a ship.   Not that as aircrew you will likely be called upon to fight a fire (the old joke is true- if the aircrew have to form an attack team, the very next pipe that you will likely here is "abandon ship"- because there is no one else left alive).   The Techs spend a fair bit of time in bunker gear, as they take turns forming part of the damage control organization for flight ops.   In the event of a helo crash, they assist the 651 Firefighters and the Hull techs with the rescue.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jan 2005)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> As a department head at 443 Sqn, I was getting pretty tired of hearing about my pilots and techs sitting in a NETP classroom full of ODs and getting treated like ODs by some Master Seaman who had forgotten his load station in life.   This sort of thing did not occur on the previous course, because it was all Air Force personnel.



I heard alot of stories about that from fishead freinds.  Should be fun ( maybe)


----------



## Navalsnpr (27 Jan 2005)

I do know that RHIP (Rank Has It's Privileges), but in a classroom environment, there are only two ranks, Instructor and Student. 

We all know that the different services have various methods of delivery when it comes to instruction, but there is only one "Official"  way as prescribed by Borden during the TDC1/TDC2/PLQ courses. The NETP course is delivered at the same school that leadership training is going on, so I would expect the Instructors to be instructing by the book.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jan 2005)

Navalsnpr said:
			
		

> I do know that RHIP (Rank Has It's Privileges), but in a classroom environment, there are only two ranks, Instructor and Student.
> 
> We all know that the different services have various methods of delivery when it comes to instruction, but there is only one "Official"  way as prescribed by Borden during the TDC1/TDC2/PLQ courses. The NETP course is delivered at the same school that leadership training is going on, so I would expect the Instructors to be instructing by the book.



Regardless of how it is thought, i will have to do it so....carry on !  Should be......different !


----------



## Navalsnpr (27 Jan 2005)

You never know, you may learn something on the course may save your life or someone elses.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jan 2005)

Navalsnpr said:
			
		

> You never know, you may learn something on the course may save your life or someone elses.



Thats what i was thinking all along......


----------



## SeaKingTacco (27 Jan 2005)

> I do know that RHIP (Rank Has It's Privileges), but in a classroom environment, there are only two ranks, Instructor and Student.
> 
> We all know that the different services have various methods of delivery when it comes to instruction, but there is only one "Official"   way as prescribed by Borden during the TDC1/TDC2/PLQ courses. The NETP course is delivered at the same school that leadership training is going on, so I would expect the Instructors to be instructing by the book.



Without airing any dirty laundry in public, let me just say that the problems that I experienced (through my subordinates) had nothing to do with methods of instruction or officers "seeking favour".   It was an attitude problem on the part of a few individual instructors that did not detract (fortunately) from the practical portions of the training, which I reiterate, is first rate and a must for anyone serving onboard a ship.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jan 2005)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Without airing any dirty laundry in public, let me just say that the problems that I experienced (through my subordinates) had nothing to do with methods of instruction or officers "seeking favour".   It was an attitude problem on the part of a few individual instructors that did not detract (fortunately) from the practical portions of the training, which I reiterate, is first rate and a must for anyone serving onboard a ship.



From what i know of naval warfare i can say that i agree it is a must.  i am actualy looking forward to the firefighting and damage control training. Add all this to SERE, BEW and OTU......


----------



## Navalsnpr (27 Jan 2005)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> It was an attitude problem on the part of a few individual instructors that did not detract (fortunately) from the practical portions of the training, which I reiterate, is first rate and a must for anyone serving onboard a ship.



I hope that these issues were addressed in the course critique.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Jan 2005)

Any " life on the ship" advice for a new guy ?


----------



## Navalsnpr (28 Jan 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Any " life on the ship" advice for a new guy ?



Take advantage of anything that gets offered. You will be given opportunities to tour departments, take part in ship evolutions etc. You may not have a chance to do that again in your life. Knowledge is key onboard a ship.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (28 Jan 2005)

> Any " life on the ship" advice for a new guy ?



Ditto on the ask questions front.  Try to visit every space onboard and learn what everyone does.  People love to talk about their jobs- if you show interest in what the other departments do, it really helps you become part of the ship's company quickly.  And there is some really neat stuff to see and do onboard...


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jan 2005)

Thanks troops.....looking forward to taking my place in the sqn  ;D


----------



## Marinero2008 (8 May 2009)

Maybe someone would answer this for me from his/her own experience.

Since I am married I do not have to pay for food and accommodations during my BMQ at St_Jean. 
But I am wondering if the same will apply to NETP and then my trade training (NE Tech ) at  CFFS. I am assuming of course that I will be living on the base during both. If they charge people, how much is it?
Also, when sent out for training to another location do I have to make my own travel arrangements (pay for it and file for reimbursement later) or they basically give me a ticket for specific flight, bus, train, whatever? How does that work? 
I am leaving my wife with pretty tight budget and some tough times ahead, hence my concerns.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## GrumpyCommTech (11 May 2009)

As long as the CSOR knows that you are married, you will not have to pay R&Q on NETP or your trades training while living in. If you do not bring your spouse to Halifax or Esquimault while on course, you should also receive the separation allowance.

As for travel arrangements and payments for training elsewhere, the CSOR cell at CFFS (E) and CFNES Halifax will make all the arrangements. They will book the flight, arrange accommodations and start your travel claim. You should not have to book your own flights and such, just get to and from the airport at each end of the trip. Get and keep your cab receipts for your claim, as they will be reimbursed. Talk to your Divisional Petty Officer at the school if you have any problems, they will direct you to the people and places you need to see for any military and training issue. If they do not known the answer they will find it out for you. Also, any military instructor you have should also be able to help you as well. Good Luck. :2c:


----------



## Marinero2008 (11 May 2009)

GrumpyCommTech said:
			
		

> As long as the CSOR knows that you are married, you will not have to pay R&Q on NETP or your trades training while living in. If you do not bring your spouse to Halifax or Esquimault while on course, you should also receive the separation allowance......



Thanks GrumpyCommTech! That is awesome info. This is what I was looking for. I am much obliged.


----------



## 41pronto (13 Aug 2012)

Hey any answers would help. I just found out I was course loaded for NETP on sept 5th in Esquimalt. Got joining instructions. Iim SVOTP to E tech. The joining instructions said rain gear and gas mask. Is that all i need? Whats the course like? Do i need to prepare at all. How many people on the course? Sorry i am used to a huge kit list and everything for an infantry course in wainwright so this is all a little new to me. Things to do in Vic would be nice to as i am going early ( i don't even have naval combats yet thats how new i am). What kind of stuff is done on course. Thanks for any answers. Look forward to being on the water, Thanks.


----------



## VIChris (25 Aug 2012)

I can't tell you a darn thing about the course, but Victoria is a great place to live. What activities are you into? Short of running with bulls and bear baiting, we have almost everything here. Let us know what you like to do, and I'm sure us locals on the board can help you find a spot to go.


----------



## rinoakes (26 Aug 2012)

I will be starting my NETP soon in Esquimalt. Does anyone have any info or tips about it? What is the daily schedule like and what to expect from life in Esquimalt?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Pusser (4 Sep 2012)

Show up on time and in the correct dress and everything will fall into place.  It really is as simple as that.


----------



## rog101 (18 Feb 2014)

What is NETP compared to BMQ L ? I am fully trained in the army and transfering to navy so I was just wondering if there is as much C.O.C.K. on navy courses as army.

Thanks.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Feb 2014)

rog101 said:
			
		

> ..... just wondering if there is as much C.O.C.K. on navy courses as army.


I've _heard_ you'll be facing the other way....but you get rum even if it's not winter.  Rumours.  :dunno:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I've _heard_ you'll be facing the other way....but you get rum even if it's not winter.  Rumours.  :dunno:



....and the lash, let's not forget the lash. Not as severe as it used to be apparently, just kind of a BDSM thing nowadays, or so I've heard.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (18 Feb 2014)

rog101 said:
			
		

> What is NETP compared to BMQ L ? I am fully trained in the army and transferring to navy so I was just wondering if there is as much C.O.C.K. on navy courses as army.
> 
> Thanks.



Ha ha, those guys are funny!

NETP is a completely different entity. It is environmental: shipboard fire fighting and flood control, sea survival, a bit of history/customs but unfortunately no longer sodomy and the lash-That is why Journeyman and recceguy opted not to join the senior service I hear!

Pat


----------



## Sailorwest (18 Feb 2014)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Ha ha, those guys are funny!
> 
> NETP is a completely different entity. It is environmental: shipboard fire fighting and flood control, sea survival, a bit of history/customs but unfortunately no longer sodomy and the lash-That is why Journeyman and recceguy opted not to join the senior service I hear!
> 
> Pat


But they were okay with the Rum. Everyone is okay with the Rum. Perhaps they heard the tale of the search for the elusive "Golden" rivet and made a hard right turn to (I presume) join the Army.


----------



## Mike5 (19 Feb 2014)

Sounds interesting (the sea survival and customs, maybe not so much the Winston Churchill stuff).  Is there a book or syllabus or agenda for NETP?  It's usually 4 to 6 weeks at Esquimault on the Orcas?


----------



## rog101 (20 Feb 2014)

So what I gathered is that its not  as severe as Bmq L and more learning traditions and seamanship am I right? And oh ya lots of rum.


----------



## Pusser (20 Feb 2014)

Severity can be a matter of perspective.  Sometimes you can spill your drink when the ship rolls.  Then there are also the clear plastic bags of puke....


----------



## Jules Gittens (10 May 2017)

Hey all, just had a couple questions...
Will i be issued a gas mask on NETP, or must I bring one there? It states that it is needed and to bring one but other sailors say differently...
And I just was wondering how the NAVCOMM QL3 is? Is it an enjoyable course?
Is there anything I can do to speed up my security clearance process?
Thanks and regards,


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (6 Sep 2017)

Jules Gittens said:
			
		

> Hey all, just had a couple questions...
> Will i be issued a gas mask on NETP, or must I bring one there? It states that it is needed and to bring one but other sailors say differently...
> And I just was wondering how the NAVCOMM QL3 is? Is it an enjoyable course?
> Is there anything I can do to speed up my security clearance process?
> Thanks and regards,



1. Your gas mask will be issued to you either in basic or at NETP, as it is standard kit when you are on ship.

2. No. Enjoy morse code and waving flags.

3. No.


----------



## mariomike (6 Sep 2017)

Jules Gittens said:
			
		

> And I just was wondering how the NAVCOMM QL3 is? Is it an enjoyable course?



You can search NAVCOMM discussions.



			
				Jules Gittens said:
			
		

> Is there anything I can do to speed up my security clearance process?



https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&q=site%3Aarmy.ca++%22security+clearance%22&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca++%22security+clearance%22&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.96080.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0.foo%2Cersl%3D1%2Cfett%3D1%2Cewh%3D0%2Cnso-enksa%3D0%2Cnso-enfk%3D1%2Cnso-usnt%3D1%2Cnso-qnt-npqp%3D0-1%2Cnso-qnt-npdq%3D0-45%2Cnso-qnt-npt%3D0-09%2Cnso-qnt-ndc%3D300%2Ccspa-dspm-nm-mnp%3D0-045%2Ccspa-dspm-nm-mxp%3D0-1125%2Cnso-unt-npqp%3D0-15%2Cnso-unt-npdq%3D0-25%2Cnso-unt-npt%3D0-06%2Cnso-unt-ndc%3D300%2Ccspa-uipm-nm-mnp%3D0-0075%2Ccspa-uipm-nm-mxp%3D0-0525...0...1..64.psy-ab..0.0.0.yzPFZEXiEwc


Jules Gittens was last active 10 May, 2017.

I merged the thread he created with the NETP discussion.


----------

